# Seattle Area Saw Mill



## ChrisCrafts (Apr 28, 2011)

LJ's,

I have a huge Cherry tree I am in the midst of acquiring. Beautiful 8' long by 25" diameter, that I want to make 3" slabs out of. A few months ago I had been in touch with a guy in my area that had a Wood Mizer on his property and would rent it out. In a fit of organizational brilliance I blindly deleted all e-mails relating to craigslist and lost his contact information.

I am reach out to my fellow Puget Sound LJ's in hopes that someone might have a line on someone with a Saw Mill type setup on their property. Would need to be within 30 miles or so of Boeing Field. I don't have much of a yard so I can't use one of the portable mill services in the area. The log weighs over a ton so I need to drop it where it's gonna be sliced up.

Thanks for your time & assistance!


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I know of a guy in Kitsap County in Port Orchard you could give a try, his website is www.woodwisemill.com . I bought some locust from him his setup is huge you can find him on craigslist in Kitsap under Materials. I know he sells salbs as well so he should be able to help you out. Also try calling the WoodCraft store in Tukwila and see if they know of anyone. You could maybe try Edensaw in Tacoma.


----------



## Allanwoodworks (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey chris, I think you might be talking about me. My Email is [email protected] I will send you a PM with my number if you perfer.


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

www.woodweb.com has a national list


----------



## tr33surg3on (Oct 6, 2011)

Also http://ext.nrs.wsu.edu/forestryext/sawmill/westernwa.htm has an extensive list of small sawmills in Western Washington.


----------

